# Cast Iron Pullers?



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Anyone know where I can get my hands on some?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Call the Hall


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

KoleckeINC said:


> Call the Hall


For real? You think they have them?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Maybe my ex company... 4 and 6 inches??


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Yep, Local 130 will give you as many 1st yrs as you can stand Haha Just Kidding


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

We got tons of them, made from cast aluminum. I think 4,6, and 8. Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone
I am going to our new shop tomorrow, our old shop is about 10 minutes from there, if I have time, I will look for them.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

422 plumber said:


> We got tons of them, made from cast aluminum. I think 4,6, and 8. Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


There is a specific model I was hoping to find. But haven't seen it anywhere.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

422 plumber said:


> We got tons of them, made from cast aluminum. I think 4,6, and 8. Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone I am going to our new shop tomorrow, our old shop is about 10 minutes from there, if I have time, I will look for them.


Awesome. Thank you sir.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Found a set. Ridgid 228, 75 bucks and a set of snappers for 25. Gotta love divorces.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Flyout95 said:


> Found a set. Ridgid 228, 75 bucks and a set of snappers for 25. Gotta love divorces.


 ...


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

This is the type I'm familiar with.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Tyler sells 2 types of them.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

http://www.e-bookspdf.org/view/aHR0...UaGUgRXZhbnMgUHVsbGVyIC0gQ2hhcmxvdHRlIFBpcGU=


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Plumbus said:


> This is the type I'm familiar with.


I'm not a fan of the Tyler pullers because of needing 3 sets to work from 2-6inch. I do like the fitting pushing ability of them tho. The best is the western foundry chain pullers. One size pulls 2-4 another 5-8 and it's all chain leverage, but I've only ever seen one set of those and he won't part with them till he dies. The rigid a I just got are nice since the handle pops off, you chain it up (acts like a chain vice) then just boom pull it home or push it apart. You can also use it to hold joints while you pack them with oakum since there is a set screw. Kind of nice since sometimes you can't always work with a partner. Next project is going to be making a lead maul.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Go with PVC and MOENTROL .. and be a.....


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-Tyle...941?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f33a24fdd


These are what I have,he's a little steep on the price,you find them on Craigslist now and then for $100-$150 a piece.I only have the 2'-4" one,if i have trouble with bigger pipe the backhoe isn't far away.


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Dont need no stinkin pullers, real men use their hands. That was until the guy that said that to me couldnt even push together a 2" elbow.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Does anybody still use lead bars to put soil pipe together.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

wyrickmech said:


> Does anybody still use lead bars to put soil pipe together.


Used to, til I start sniffing glue..


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I Have two 6' bars and no problems putting six inch pipe together by myself. No duct tape just black swan duck butter.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

KoleckeINC said:


> I Have two 6' bars and no problems putting six inch pipe together by myself. No duct tape just black swan duck butter.


i have bars too, but in some areas the ground around here gives way before the gasket. Then you need pullers.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

We have a puller collecting dust over the years. Not sure the brand, I just know it has chains and easily did 2" to 6"


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

SewerRatz said:


> We have a puller collecting dust over the years. Not sure the brand, I just know it has chains and easily did 2" to 6"


Get some pics! If it's a western foundry chain puller, you might be a hundrednaire!


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

That was a hell of a deal on those snaps. 25 bucks lol

I found a pair of wheeler rex repair cutters for 75 at a pawn shop. Couldn't get my money out fast enough to buy those. I was excited about that.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

stecar said:


> Dont need no stinkin pullers, real men use their hands. That was until the guy that said that to me couldnt even push together a 2" elbow.


Was thinking the same thing. :laughing:


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Last groundwork we did three weeks ago the 8",6",and 4" you could push by hand,the tough one's were the 2".It was cold and we keep a 5 gal metal bucket with water on the lead furnace to keep them warm and soft,but the 2" are just a pain in the a##.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

leakfree said:


> Last groundwork we did three weeks ago the 8",6",and 4" you could push by hand,the tough one's were the 2".It was cold and we keep a 5 gal metal bucket with water on the lead furnace to keep them warm and soft,but the 2" are just a pain in the a##.


2" is the worst. Like 6" PVC... Always a pain in the butt.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Flyout95 said:


> Next project is going to be making a lead maul.


My buddy who has pretty much worked downtown his whole career, made his from all thread and a pop can. He put nuts and fender washers along it to give the lead something to hold onto, so the lead doesn't fly off the shaft.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

422 plumber said:


> My buddy who has pretty much worked downtown his whole career, made his from all thread and a pop can. He put nuts and fender washers along it to give the lead something to hold onto, so the lead doesn't fly off the shaft.


we used a number 7 rebar and a piece of 2 in pipe split and about two feet long. We stand the rebar vertical set the 2 in at the end and zip tie the 2 in pour the lead and remove the split pipe. Works good


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I needz pics of these mauls you speak of.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> I needz pics of these mauls you speak of.


I will get my hands on one of them and take a pict.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

What do you use them for?

(Besides beating the cubs)


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> What do you use them for? (Besides beating the cubs)


Pounding fittings that may have shifted post lead pour, knocking fittings into gaskets when it's cold.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

John,
you would be amazed at how hard it is to tweak a caulked fitting. When I was a first year, we did a house in Cook County that required caulked joints. We would make up sets on the ground and then get 3 guys to climb up ladders with the sets to hang them. Everything might be perfect on the ground, but once in place in the joists, not so much. Without a lead hammer, it's damn near impossible to get them to move. With the lead hammer, just a few love taps and you are good to go.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

But you still beat the cubs, right? :jester:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

**anxiously awaits maul pictures**


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

** still waiting **


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> ** still waiting **


 I know I just ordered 300 feet of copper pipe and three ingots of lead I thought I still had one but can't find it so I'm going to make a new one.


----------

